# Hp Digital Imaging Monitor Issue



## nancychiri (Aug 14, 2007)

I have an HP all in one L7780. The printer works fine, but if I open up HP Solution Center, and click on "Scan" the initial scan screen comes up and just hangs with no way to close it. If I click on the Digital Imaging icon in my tray, the status screen comes up and hangs - with no way to close it. The scanner works directly from the printer but only if I save the scan to a memory device. The digital imaging monitor in my try shows a green circle instead of a checkmark. If I mouse over, it says "Initializing Digital Imaging Monitor". It has now been this way for the past 6 hours. Anyone have a clue how to fix this? I have scoured the internet for answers...thank you! I am using Win XP.


----------



## vvillalta (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey, the same thing is happening to me and has been since I purchase the HP 8180 all-in-one printer a few months ago. Only I just noticed this problem when I had to scan something to my computer. I noticed after reinstalling the software it works just fine. The problem crops up after the first reboot. It's just stuck at the "Initializing HP Digital Imaging Monitor. Did you ever fix the problem? If so how?


----------



## Foo_Guru (Sep 15, 2008)

I had to debug this for a client and here are some possible resolutions for you both:

Hp Issues:
1.	maybe your antivirus or firewall stops the Digital Imaging Monitor.
Look for hpqtra08.exe file on you Hard Disk and run it. Digital Imaging Monitor should be start and you sould be see a green icon on the system tray.

2.	Install critical update http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...product=391194&dlc=en&softwareitem=oj-27722-1

3.	Another update: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...roduct=391194&lang=en&softwareitem=oj-37641-1

4.	And yet another: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...cname=c00273968&product=391194&dlc=en&lang=en

5.	Go to Start > Run > services.msc 

Find "HP CUE DeviceDiscovery Service", change startup type to Disabled and then Stop the service.

I really think it is a Firewall exception issue, so check that out for sure. I hope that helps!


----------



## stoppedout (Oct 13, 2008)

In the windows security center under firewall and the firewall exceptions tab. find the program name hpqtra08.exe and click edit. then click change scope and select "my network (subnet) only. reboot and the check box should show up in the tray icon again. worked for me...


----------



## cadietz (Feb 23, 2008)

The specific program causing the problem is hpqtr08a.exe. You should probably consider disabling this program at startup. There may be some fix available from HP out there, but I can't find it on their web-site or anyone elses. They are certainly aware of the problem but, for whatever reason, simply have chosen to officially ignore it. I have two XP machines that exhibit the 100% cpu utilization issue. I have a vista machine that doesn't seem to be affected so the problem can apparently be fixed.

You can prevent the HP Digital Imaging Monitor from loading at startup by using the msconfig utility. Go to Start-->Run-->msconfig which will start the utility. Go to the startup tab, find the hp digital imaging monitor entry and 'uncheck' it. Hit apply and then restart your machine. Now this annoying program (hpqtr08a.exe) won't load.

You should not have any problems printing to your HP network attached printer, but the printer cannot communicate with you for some of the other functionality like scanning, copyiing and faxing. 

I simply found where the program was located (c:\Program Files\HP
Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtr08a.exe on my machine) and sent a short cut to my desktop so I can start it up if I need to use the missing printer functionality.

By the way, if you do happen to start this program up and then try to shut down and notice that you are hung, you can use the task manager to kill the process. Hit ctl-alt-del to bring up the task manager and click the 'processes' tab. Look for an svchost process that is clocking close to 100%. That will almost assuredly be the renegade HP process trying to shut down. Just select it an hit the 'End Process' button. That is clumsy but better than waiting forever for hp to figure out how to terminate.


----------

